# 94 740iL - Remote keyless entry



## lxpaz (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok forgive me but I am new to the forum. We purchased a 740IL and would like RKE. Do all models come equipped to handle this? What do i need to look for in the car to see if it will work with RKE.


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 9, 2007)

nope... i don't have keyless entry in mine either. i did do some asking around not too long ago if our cars were prewired also... and they are not.


----------



## lxpaz (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

